# How To Choose The Right Bow For You



## Huntress0627 (Jul 14, 2009)

Howdy, everyone! Aaron and I are the owners of Spirit Quest Archery in Kalispell, Montana. I recently decided to expand my passion for archery from bow hunting to competitive target archery. Therefore, I needed to decide which make and model target bow would be best for me. Aaron has always been the archery equipment and bow tech expert. I’ve always left the decision of which hunting bow was right for me and never really questioned why. So, I started to pick his brain about how anybody who is in the market for a new bow, or who is interested in getting started in the awesome fun of bow hunting and/or archery narrows down the right bow for him/her with all of the different bow makes and models available. I was dumb founded to learn how important it really is to choose the right bow for me in order to achieve my archery goals, and how much there really is to know in order to make the right choice.

Well, not only do I now have the perfect target bow for me on order, but we decided to also share the information with you. Aaron did an amazing job at breaking down the information to the point where the next time you are in the market for a bow, you won’t waiste a minute of your time or money.

Since I don't have 5 or more posts as of yet, this forum will not let me submit a link, but here's how you get to it.

Go to our website at Spirit Quest Archery dot com
Click on the Blue Tab at the top entitled "Articles"
Click on the "How To Choose The Right Bow For You" link
Let us know what you think!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Huntress0627 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks! It's great to be here!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Huntress0627. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## TommySkoal (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcme to archery talk!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

